
“Building an Effective Dev Portfolio”, a free guide for junior devs - joshwcomeau
https://joshwcomeau.com/effective-portfolio/
======
joshwcomeau
Hi HN! Author here.

Sharing a book I released today about building developer portfolio sites.

A few months ago I reviewed several hundred dev portfolios on twitter, and
found I was giving the same feedback over and over. I also had a lot to say on
the subject; I've been involved with hiring for many of the orgs I've worked
for, and I've reviewed a whole lot of portfolios in that capacity. I also work
as a career coach for a local bootcamp, helping recent grads land their first
role.

The book distills everything I've learned into a tactical guide. A portfolio
site is only one small part of the job hunt, but I believe doing it well can
offer a huge advantage.

I hope it's helpful!

